# Roof top rod rack?



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Any good ideas? Kinda liking the look of a snowboard rack to sandwich a couple 13ft+ 1 piece rods while traveling to and from the OBX (~200miles).


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Been using a snowboard rack for years to haul heavers. One of the best things I've purchased .


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

The Thule ski rack I got on Ebay was the best thing I did for transporting my rods , I do use covers on my reels when their up there because at highway speed if you hit rain it's 
like hitting them with a pressure washer , and when possible put them butt first to help save the tips from damage .


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> The Thule ski rack I got on Ebay was the best thing I did for transporting my rods , I do use covers on my reels when their up there because at highway speed if you hit rain it's
> like hitting them with a pressure washer , and when possible put them butt first to help save the tips from damage .


Thule also makes one that slides to the side in case you're vertically challenged like me


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

Yakima big powderhound is good also


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

For long haul trips, snowboard racks are the way to go.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Yakima big powderhound is good also


I use the samething on my 4Runner ... they come with universal feet that will fit virtually any crossbar factory or aftermarket.
I've been using ski racks like these for years.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

I live at the coast so dont travel as far but I carry the rods tips towards front of truck. They stick out the front and dont overhang the suburban. If mine were loaded tips back they would extend beyond the truck. Now that for me is asking for trouble.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

The sliding feature is very nice. 340 bucks


----------

